# My Complicated Animated Skull!



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Been working on this the past 2 days... Still have more to work on but the base mechanism is pretty much finished. The skele's going to be in a half buried coffin so It will look as if he's looking up at you and talking. Also the mechanism is going to be hidden inside the coffin, it didnt bother me that it was really sticking out that much. Besides that, it's pretty smooth! I snapped a video, so let me know what you think so far

Miscalaneous :: 100_0526.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Miscalaneous/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Miscalaneous/100_0526


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Im very impressed, but how will you hide all the back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Impressive! Good range of motion, too. Are you using servos for the jaw action?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm goin to corpse the skele in latex... The skele will be inside of a coffin, so the mechanism will stick thru the back of the coffin, by cutting slots out.. It's how I hide all of my pneumatic mecanisms. I'll keep everyone updated on my progress.

Otaku, yes I have a 425 Hi-tec servo I'm going to mount inside for the jaw.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Good going DS, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh this should be cool , can't wait


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You should get some good movement from that, looking forward to it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice alternative to everything in the skull.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

looks great cant wait to see it finished


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool...can you give me a break down on the parts. I have one of those big ass Frakenbucky skulls I want to do that too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for showing the Animated Skull! Mike, nice job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not going to look very realistic if you have to move everything by hand...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep...looks great so far


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see more video.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is awsome! Can't wait to see it all done up!


----------

